# Old-School Titan Bike im neuen Gewand



## dominik_sp (27. Juli 2020)

Hallo liebe MTB-News Mitglieder,

ich habe dieses Thema eröffnet, zum einen um mich erst mal bei euch allen herzlichst zu bedanken und zum anderen um die Entstehung meines Traumbikes zu beschreiben. Ihr habt mir nämlich unbewusst mit diesem Forum sehr viel Kraft gegeben um meinen Leidensweg erfolgreich zu meistern zu können. Eigentlich bin ich ja eher der stille Leser welcher einfach nur gerne rumschmöckert, sich von dem einen oder anderen Thema inspirieren lässt oder manchmal ganz banale Fragen stellt bzw. seinen eigenen Senf dazugibt.

Aber erst mal alles von vorne. Angefangen hat alles, als ich am 02.03.2017 während eines Einsatzes in der fahrenden U-Bahn einen epileptischen Anfall erlitten habe. Diesen Anfall habe ich selbst überhaupt nicht mitbekommen, ich war einfach nur weg. Ein Kollege, welcher sich zufällig ebenfalls im selben Abteil befand löste per Funk aus, das eine Person umgefallen sei und mal Nachschau halten wird. Tja, leider war ich diese Person, welche bewusstlos und krampfend auf dem Boden lag. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich wurde nach meiner ca. 15-Minütigen Bewusstlosigkeit mit der Rettung ins Spital gefahren, wo ich schließlich am Tag darauf mitgeteilt bekommen habe, dass ich einen bösartigen faustgroßen Hirntumor habe.




 



Anfangs war ich mir über die Tragweite dieser Diagnose und auch auf das, was folgen wird, nicht bewusst. Ich möchte in diesem Thema auch nicht über meine Krankheit schreiben, darüber habe ich eine eigene Homepage erstellt, wo alles von Anfang an ausführlich erklärt wird: dominik-supper.net

Auf jeden Fall dachte ich, nach dieser doch recht heftigen Diagnose, dass es an der Zeit wäre, mich selbst mal zu beschenken und mir endlich einen lang ersehnten Wunsch erfülle. Nämlich ein Maßrahmen aus Titan. Durch das Bike der Woche von Forumsmitglied „Sparkey“ wurde ich auf den Hersteller Triton aufmerksam und verliebte mich sofort in dieses Bike. Zudem hat der Hersteller ein sehr interessantes Werbevideo ??






Da ich bereits vorher wusste, was für ein Rad es werden sollte, kontaktierte ich noch am selben Tag Dmitry von Triton-Bikes. Die Kommunikation verlief jedoch sehr schleppend, da ich nach meinem Anfall unter enormen Gedächtnislücken und Wortfindungsstörungen litt und die Kommunikation ausschließlich in Englisch stattgefunden hat. Aber irgendwie hat es ja doch funktioniert. Google-Übersetzer sei Dank…


----------



## dominik_sp (27. Juli 2020)

Ich hatte eine ganze Litanei an Anforderungen, welche es zu realisieren gab. Auch dass das Bike wendig jedoch auch eine gewisse Laufruhe haben sollte. Es wurde alles sehr ausführlich durchgesprochen. Nachdem wir dann schließlich alles durchgekaut hatten, die Operation erfolgreich überstanden _(noch mehr Gedächtnislücken und Wortfindungsstörungen)_ und die kombinierte Strahlen-Chemo absolviert war, begab ich mich zu einem Physiotherapeuten welcher sich auf Radpositionsanalysen spezialisiert hat. Für die Interessierten aus dem Raum Wien/Niederösterreich –  Christian Bernhard. Dieser arbeitet meiner Einschätzung nach sehr genau und achtet auch darauf, ob es der Körper überhaupt verkraftet. Als nach ca. 3 Stunden alles erledigt war, habe ich einen USB-Stick ausgehändigt bekommen mit einem Video und den genauen Daten. 






Diese Daten übermittelte ich im Anschluss Dmitry, welcher dann endlich mit der Planung starten konnte. Und ich meine sehr qualvollen Chemo-Zyklen…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 23985 (27. Juli 2020)

WOW, sowas von dabei! Starke Hintergrundsgeschichte! Freue mich sehr auf deinen Aufbau.


----------



## Stefan090801 (28. Juli 2020)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Juli 2020)

Bin auch dabei! ??


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juli 2020)

SEHR interessant


----------



## yellow-faggin (28. Juli 2020)

Ebenfalls dabei und gespannt, also weitermachen


----------



## chrikoh (28. Juli 2020)

Als Österreicher natürlich auch dabei!??


----------



## damianfromhell (28. Juli 2020)

Dabei!


----------



## dominik_sp (28. Juli 2020)

Freut mich, solch einen Zuspruch zu erhalten. Echt, wäre ja auch möglich gewesen, dass ich auf Ablehnung stoße so auf - Was will er den...

Dann setze ich mal meine Geschichte fort:

Das meiste, also die Geometrie-Daten, habe ich Dmitry überlassen, da er hier definitiv mehr Erfahrung hat als ich es je haben werde. Lediglich bei der Positionierung der Gepäckträger-Ösen 





und der Kabelführung, welche ich nach mehreren kommunikativen Fehlversuchen schließlich so gelöst habe _(Rohrquerschnitt mit jeweiliger Angabe von wo aus dieser gesehen wird)_





habe ich mitgewirkt. Erklärungsnot macht eben erfinderisch ??


----------



## Stefan090801 (28. Juli 2020)

Wird das ein Komplettbike, oder ein Rahmenset?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominik_sp (28. Juli 2020)

Irgendwann waren dann auch die Pläne mit allen Maßen gefertigt:



 



 

 

Auf Grund der hohen Qualität und der daraus resultierenden Nachfrage, habe ich natürlich nicht damit gerechnet, auch Dmitry nicht, dass ich dann doch etwas länger auf meinen Rahmen, Gabel und Stubby warten musste.


----------



## dominik_sp (28. Juli 2020)

Stefan090801 schrieb:


> Wird das ein Komplettbike, oder ein Rahmenset?



Es wird ein Komplettbike ?


----------



## chrikoh (28. Juli 2020)

Ist etwas Kritik auch angebracht?

 Mir würde eine normale Sattelstütze besser gefallen.


----------



## dominik_sp (28. Juli 2020)

Sicher ist Kritik auch angebracht. Habe mich jedoch für diese Variante entschieden ?


----------



## Gefahradler (28. Juli 2020)

Super Custom-Aktion. Auch Dabei!


----------



## dominik_sp (28. Juli 2020)

Und weiter gehts:

Während dieser Wartezeit besorgte ich mir schon mal alle meine Wunschteile. Mein Ziel war kein Leichtbaubike, sondern ein zuverlässiger Begleiter fürs Leben, welcher für vieles verwendet werden kann und bei jedem Wetter einwandfrei funktionieren soll. Also mehr oder weniger eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Ich legte sehr viel Wert auf haltbare Teile und bzgl. Titan habe ich sowieso schon immer einen Fetisch. Auch sollte es so simpel wie möglich sein und wenig Pflege benötigen. Aus diesem Grund verzichtete ich auch komplett auf Dämpfungselemente und setzte auf B+ Bereifung was für „mich“ einen idealen Kompromiss darstellt. Auf Optionen wie Riemenantrieb oder innenverlegte Züge habe ich gänzlich verzichtet. Auch klappernte Ketten sind mir ein Gräuel und ich bin schon länger ein Fan von der Rohloff-Nabe, da diese grundsätzlich immer funktioniert und so gut wie unzerstörbar ist. Bei der Kette habe ich mich für die Marke KMC in der 8-fach Version incl. Kettenschloss entschieden.



 



Diese habe ich gründlich gereinigt und mit Squirt-Lube behandelt. Ich bin nämlich kein Freund von schwarzer Pampe welche nach jedem Kettenkontakt anhaftet. Zudem sieht es einfach vieeel besser aus, wenn die Kette sauber ist. Jedoch solch einen Wachsaufwand, wie es so manche hier im Forum betreiben, tue ich mir nicht an. Ich fahre viel lieber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominik_sp (28. Juli 2020)

Wie bereits zuvor beschrieben, schmökere ich sehr gerne im Forum und sauge alles was mich interessiert in mich auf. Die Carbon-Felgen und die Titanspacer für die Lenkerhöhe bezog ich aus China und die Titan-Lenker-Vorbaueinheit habe ich in Amerika bestellt.





Diese musste ich sehr lange suchen, da mich die meisten Lenker-Vorbaueinheiten nicht angesprochen haben bzw. Details störten. Die restlichen Teile orderte ich bei den bekannten lokalen Online-Händlern.


----------



## dominik_sp (28. Juli 2020)

Bei der Radpositionsanalyse hat sich auch herausgestellt, dass eine Kurbelarmlänge von 160 mm ideal für mich ist. Ansonsten könnte ich im fortgeschrittenen Alter irgendwann Probleme mit der Hüfte bzw. meinem Bewegungsapparat bekommen. Laut Physiotherapeut ist in diesem Bereich die Radindustrie hinten nach, weil die meisten Hersteller sich auf die Standardlänge 170-175mm festgelegt haben. Eine leichte Carbon-Kurbel mit dieser Kurbelarmlänge ist sowieso eher eine Seltenheit. Was mich auch sehr reizen würde, ist die EEE-Wings Titankurbel. Gibt es jedoch auch nicht in meiner Länge….  Aber gut, dafür lässt sich die Radindustrie ja allerlei andere Standards einfallen. Über Sinn oder Unsinn dieser oft vermeintlichen Innovationen kann jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.





Diese Carbon-Kurbel habe ich dann schließlich mit einem Carbon-Ti Titankettenblatt und AbsoluteBlack Kettenblattschrauben verheiratet.



 



Dmitry war ganz aus dem Häuschen, als ich ihm Bilder von dieser Kombi übermittelt hatte.


----------



## dominik_sp (28. Juli 2020)

Eigentlich hatte ich auch vor die hydraulische Schaltung von inbus5 zu verbauen. Leider konnte ich bei der ersten Version die Hydraulik-Leitung zwecks Kürzen nicht abmontieren _(auch Sven von  __inbus5__ schaffte es nicht)_ und beim Zweiten ließ sich die Aluschraube, welche für das Entlüften notwendig ist, nicht lösen. Danach waren von dieser Version leider keine Schalthebel bzw. Ersatzteile mehr verfügbar _(Acros sei Dank). _Das Nachfolgemodell _(welches sehr vielversprechend aussieht)_ befindet sich aktuell noch in Entwicklung. Geblieben von diesem Projekt ist momentan leider nur ein schönes T-Shirt für meine Frau und mich.

Die Bremsen sowie auch die Bremsscheiben und Titanschrauben orderte ich direkt bei Trickstuff. Anfangs war ich mir nicht sicher, ob die 203er Scheibe an der Front nicht etwas zu überdimensioniert ist, aber die Standfestigkeit, Dosierbarkeit und die enorme Bremskraft ließen diesen Gedanken dann doch recht schnell verfliegen.


----------



## dominik_sp (28. Juli 2020)

Die Vorderradnabe, das Innenlager und der Steuersatz sind von Chris King und die Klickpedale von Shimano. Mit diesen Teilen habe ich bisher immer nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Somit kommen natürlich auch diese Teile an mein Bike.



 

 



Beim Sattel wage ich mittlerweile keine Experimente mehr und schwöre inzwischen seit Jahren auf SQlab und als Lenker-Griff habe ich ein doppelt gewickeltes Leder-Lenkerband gewählt welche durch Lenkerstopfen von Nitto gebändigt werden. Als Klingel _(gaaanz wichtig)_ habe ich mir eine Spurcycle-Klingel gegönnt. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es zu den „fast“ identischen China-nachbauten _(besitze immerhin drei Stück davon)_ einen so derartigen Unterschied gibt. Diese Klingel hat einen Nachhall von gefühlt 10 Sekunden und ist nicht zu überhören.



 



Zudem habe ich angefangen, fast alle Schrauben sukzessive gegen Titanschrauben zu tauschen. Ja, bei diesem einen Bike spielt ausnahmsweise mal der Preis keine Rolle.


----------



## cluso (28. Juli 2020)

Klingt sehr spannend...


----------



## Stefan090801 (28. Juli 2020)

Da hast Du Dir ein paar wirklich schöne Teile ausgesucht. Das wird gut.  

Die Spurcycle ist nicht zu überhören?
Du wirst die Erfahrung machen, dass sie von allen gehört wird, außer den Angehörigen der Generation 70+. Die Klingel hat einen wirklich schönen, lang anhaltenden Ton, der sich aber anscheinend in einer ungünstigen Höhe befindet.


----------



## dominik_sp (28. Juli 2020)

Stefan090801 schrieb:


> Da hast Du Dir ein paar wirklich schöne Teile ausgesucht. Das wird gut.
> 
> Die Spurcycle ist nicht zu überhören?
> Du wirst die Erfahrung machen, dass sie von allen gehört wird, außer den Angehörigen der Generation 70+. Die Klingel hat einen wirklich schönen, lang anhaltenden Ton, der sich aber anscheinend in einer ungünstigen Höhe befindet.



Ok, da wirst du auf jeden Fall recht haben ??


----------



## Cube_Heinz (29. Juli 2020)

Sehr cooles Projekt. So was von dabei. Viel Spaß beim Aufbau.


----------



## yellow-faggin (29. Juli 2020)

Huuuuiiii, ist dann aber echt nach dem Motto "nicht kleckern sondern klotzen" 
Alleine die Lenker-Vorbaueinheit und die Kurbel sind schon das Zugucken wert


----------



## a.nienie (29. Juli 2020)

da wird aber ein großes bündel geschnürt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gefahradler (29. Juli 2020)

Möchte nicht wissen, was der Spass am Ende gekostet hat, aber dafür bauen wir unsere Bikes stückenweise, quasi in Raten aufgeteilt zusammen, dann fällt es nicht so auf


----------



## Wild-Cherry (29. Juli 2020)

Wow! Mit dieser Teile-Auswahl -wie Kurbel, fester Sattelstütze und Titan Lenker-Vorbau-
wird das sicher schick!


----------



## Preme (29. Juli 2020)

Genau die Art Teileauswahl, die einem zweiten Geburtstag nach überstandenem Hirntumor angemessen ist


----------



## kleinerblaumann (29. Juli 2020)

dominik_sp schrieb:


> Eigentlich hatte ich auch vor die hydraulische Schaltung von inbus5 zu verbauen. Leider konnte ich bei der ersten Version die Hydraulik-Leitung zwecks Kürzen nicht abmontieren _(auch Sven von  __inbus5__ schaffte es nicht)_ und beim Zweiten ließ sich die Aluschraube, welche für das Entlüften notwendig ist, nicht lösen. Danach waren von dieser Version leider keine Schalthebel bzw. Ersatzteile mehr verfügbar _(Acros sei Dank). _Das Nachfolgemodell _(welches sehr vielversprechend aussieht)_ befindet sich aktuell noch in Entwicklung. Geblieben von diesem Projekt ist momentan leider nur ein schönes T-Shirt für meine Frau und mich.
> 
> Die Bremsen sowie auch die Bremsscheiben und Titanschrauben orderte ich direkt bei Trickstuff. Anfangs war ich mir nicht sicher, ob die 203er Scheibe an der Front nicht etwas zu überdimensioniert ist, aber die Standfestigkeit, Dosierbarkeit und die enorme Bremskraft ließen diesen Gedanken dann doch recht schnell verfliegen.
> 
> ...


Leider leider hat Trickstuff die Rohloff Bremsscheibe eingestellt. Wenn deine verschlissen ist, wirds schwer, wieder eine Trickstuff zu bekommen. Magura tuts aber auch.


----------



## dominik_sp (29. Juli 2020)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> Leider leider hat Trickstuff die Rohloff Bremsscheibe eingestellt. Wenn deine verschlissen ist, wirds schwer, wieder eine Trickstuff zu bekommen. Magura tuts aber auch.



Aha, wusste ich garnicht. Vielleicht wirds ja in Zukunft wieder Produziert. Ansonsten wie schon geschrieben, es gibt genug andere Bremsscheibenhersteller ??


----------



## dominik_sp (29. Juli 2020)

Während der langen Wartezeit hat mich Dmitry jedoch immer auf dem Laufenden gehalten. Er übermittelte mir immer wieder Bilder per WhatsApp. Manchmal war ich oft auch sehr ungeduldig und aus diesem Grund auch etwas lästig. Aber ich denke er hatte Verständnis dafür.

Als er dann endlich alle Rohrsätze beisammen hatte, wollte er endlich mit der Fertigung meines Rahmens beginnen. Dabei musste er jedoch feststellen, dass seine Mitarbeiter alle verschiebbaren Ausfallenden verschweisst hatten. Er dachte sich, egal, bestelle ich halt Neue und besuchte die Homepage von Paragon Mashine Works. Dort musste er jedoch feststellen, dass der komplette Lagerbestand ausverkauft war und die Lieferzeit jenseits von Gut und Böse lag. Er rief dort an und teilte denen dann meine Leidensgeschichte mit und dass ich bereits sehr lange auf den Rahmen warte. Am nächsten Tag wurde er dann plötzlich seitens Paragon verständigt, dass ein anderer Hersteller ein Paar Ausfallenden zurückgeschickte und diese nun für ihn reserviert wären. Eine sehr nette Geste seitens Paragon und ich bedankte mich danach auch noch persönlich bei Paragon Mashine Works.






Die Fertigung des Rahmens ging dann - relativ - schnell von statten. Als es dann zum Anbringen der Kabelführungspunkte kam, zeichnete er vorsichtshalber noch mit Hilfe eines Textmarkers alles ein und übermittelte mir anschließend die Bilder.



 

 



Nach meinem OK konnte er dann die Kabelführungspunkte endlich Anschweissen.


----------



## dominik_sp (29. Juli 2020)

Nach der Fertigung vom Rahmen war die Gabel an der Reihe welche mit dem Steuerrohr seinen Anfang nahm.





Wo dann schließlich die restlichen Teile angeschweißt wurden.



 

 

Danach abermals mit Hilfe eines Textmarkers zur Sicherheit markiert, fotografiert, übermittelt und nach meinem OK die Kabelführungspunkte angeschweißt.





Ja ja, bei der Kabelführung hatte ich sehr genaue Vorstellungen wie es aussehen soll und das merkte Dmitry auch relativ rasch ?


----------



## dominik_sp (29. Juli 2020)

Und im Anschluss wurde noch der Stubby für mich gefertigt. Anfangs sagte Dmitry, dass er keine Stubbys anbietet, und hat mich zu einem anderen Hersteller verwiesen. Diese Stubby´s gefielen mir jedoch überhaupt nicht, so dass ich bereits drauf und dran war, bei Vigmos einen Stubby zu ordern.

Irgendwann übermittelte mir Dmitry dann plötzlich ein Foto von einem Rennrad worauf mein Traumstubby montiert war. Diesen wollte ich natürlich unbedingt haben und er fertigte mir schließlich auch diesen.



 

 

 

Ich glaube, dass auch er selbst sehr stolz auf das Ergebnis war und mir aus diesem Grund sogleich ein Video übermittelt hat. Dieser ist ihm nämlich erst beim zweiten Anlauf gelungen. Den Ersten hat er quasi geschrotet ?


----------



## cluso (29. Juli 2020)

Wenn die Schlagzahl an Bildern/Videos und Hintergrund-Anekdoten so bleibt wird es ein exzellenter unterhaltsamer Aufbauthread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominik_sp (29. Juli 2020)

Danach war alles Fertig und musste nur noch eloxiert werden.





Ich fragte Dmitry was er für besser hält: Pulvern oder Eloxieren???
Er teilte mir daraufhin sogleich mit, dass beides zusammen am besten funktioniert und übermittelte mir dazu auch gleich noch ein Video.






Bei anderen Rädern sehe ich ja sehr gerne bunte Farben und auffällige Details. Bei meinem Rädern dafür umso weniger. Selbst habe ich es lieber schlicht und dezent. Auch wollte ich kein angeschraubtes Head-Badge sondern ebenfalls ein eloxiertes. Zudem musste auch mein Name und das Datum meines Anfalles auf dem Rahmen dokumentiert sein. Alles sollte einheitlich in der Farbe Bronze gehalten sein und das fertige Resultat entsprach natürlich genau meinen Vorstellungen.


----------



## bMerry (29. Juli 2020)

Grandios Dominik, das wird ein absolutes Traumrad. Danke, dass Du den Aufbau mit uns teilst ?


----------



## dominik_sp (29. Juli 2020)

Nun waren wirklich alle Teile fertig und es wurde alles mit massig viel Schaumstoff eingewickelt so dass ja nix passiert. Lustig fand ich vor allem das Woom-Bike Karton dahinter.





Ca. zwei Wochen später befand sich eine Benachrichtigung im Postkasten, dass ein Paket für mich bei der Post abholbereit sei. Als ich dann beim Postschalter stand und hinten im Lager ein Woom-Bike Karton sah, fing mein Herz erst mal so richtig zum Klopfen an, bekam Gänsehaut und teilte meiner Frau mittels Handy noch schnell mit, dass ich Denke, dass ich endlich meinen lang ersehnten Rahmen erhalte ?


----------



## AlpeFuori (30. Juli 2020)

Grandios!!!


----------



## Stefan090801 (30. Juli 2020)

dominik_sp schrieb:


> Danach war alles Fertig und musste nur noch eloxiert werden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1090699
> 
> ...


Der Farbton der Bronze passt super zum Titan.


----------



## 3812311 (30. Juli 2020)

Traumhaft! Das wird doch BdW!!!

Wieviel Verstellweg hast Du denn an dem "Stubby" und was spricht / sprach gegen eine reguläre Sattelstütze?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SparkyJJ (30. Juli 2020)

Tolles Project beide Daumen hoch , auch auf deine Gesundheit .
Kann mir einer erklären was dieser Stubbi ist ?????


----------



## hw_doc (30. Juli 2020)

SparkyJJ schrieb:


> Tolles Project beide Daumen hoch , auch auf deine Gesundheit .
> Kann mir einer erklären was dieser Stubbi ist ?????



Ist wie mit Memory: Du findest ihn auf dieser Seite mal einzeln und dann mal kombiniert abgebildet. Daraus sollte sich der Sinn ableiten lassen!  B)


----------



## kai-uwe_kling (30. Juli 2020)

Da schau ich doch auch mal zu. Sieht ja aus wie ein echtes Traumbike. Die Lenker-Vorbau-Einheit hat mich auf jeden Fall geflasht. Das sieht stark aus! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## dominik_sp (30. Juli 2020)

3812311 schrieb:


> Traumhaft! Das wird doch BdW!!!
> Wieviel Verstellweg hast Du denn an dem "Stubby" und was spricht / sprach gegen eine reguläre Sattelstütze?



Weil ich es liebe, dass alles aus einem Guss ist. Daher auch die Vorbau-Lenkereinheit. Anfangs vermisste ich die verstellbare Sattelstütze schon, habe mich jedoch relativ schnell daran gewöhnt. Wie viel Verstellweg kann ich auf die Schnelle leider nicht angeben, jedoch mehrere cm.



SparkyJJ schrieb:


> Tolles Project beide Daumen hoch , auch auf deine Gesundheit .
> Kann mir einer erklären was dieser Stubbi ist ?????



Der Stubby ist das Hüttchen, wo der Sattel befestigt wird weil das Sattelrohr durchgängig ist ?


----------



## dominik_sp (30. Juli 2020)

Voller Freude fuhr ich mit dem Woom-Bike Karton nach Hause und ließ ihn erst mal im Vorraum stehen. Ich konnte mich überhaupt nicht überwinden, den Rahmen auszupacken ? Ich war einfach zu aufgeregt und wartete bis zum nächsten Tag. Irgendwie schwer nachzuvollziehen, ich weiß, ich wollte, konnte jedoch nicht.

Dafür wagte ich es jedoch am darauffolgenden Tag.





Das Auspacken hat dann aber sehr viel Zeit in Anspruch genommen, da alles doppelt und dreifach in Schaumstoff eingewickelt war und selbst keinen Kratzer verursachen wollte.



 



Natürlich komplett Hirnrissig, da dieses Bike in Zukunft sowieso im Gelände bewegt wird.

Als ich dann schließlich alles ausgepackt habe, war ich für den ersten Moment einfach nur baff. Ein wirklich toll verarbeiteter Rahmen, Gabel und Stubby, welcher sich vor den anderen Edelherstellern nicht zu verstecken braucht. Ich könnte mich eigentlich sogar aus dem Fenster hinauslehnen und behaupten, dass dieser Rahmen besser als manch anderer Edelhersteller verarbeitet ist.


----------



## dominik_sp (30. Juli 2020)

Und es geht weiter mit Fotos:



 

 



Dann noch der Stubby



 



und die Gabel



 



Als ich die Titanteile grob zusammengesteckt habe, konnte ich mir auch schon vorstellen, wie das finale Bike in etwa aussehen wird.


----------



## dominik_sp (30. Juli 2020)

Nun konnte ich endlich mit dem Zusammenbau beginnen. Als erstes montierte ich das Innenlager und die Kurbel. Und auch da kann ich nur sagen „Chapeau“, alles exakt errechnet. Das war nämlich meine allergrößte Sorge, dass die Kurbel und/oder das Kettenblatt mit der Kettenstrebe kollidieren könnte.


----------



## dominik_sp (30. Juli 2020)

Danach ging es der Direttissima an den Kragen. Nach erfolgtem Kürzen und Entlüften musste ich jedoch leider feststellen, dass der Bremshebel auf einer Seite an einem Gewinde undicht war und somit beide Bremsen wieder zurück nach Freiburg schicken musste. Dort wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass ich noch ein altes Modell hätte _(musste ja lange auf den Rahmen warten_) und dieses gegen das Aktuelle _(wo dieses Gewinde nicht mehr vorhanden ist)_ getauscht wird. Auf meinen Wunsch, dass ich nachträglich doch die Stahlflexleitung möchte, wurde auch eingegangen und ich musste auf Grund dieser Unannehmlichkeiten keinen Aufpreis bezahlen. Toller Service seitens Trickstuff und Danke nochmal!

Dann hatte ich wie bereits zuvor beschrieben die Probleme mit der hydraulischen Schaltansteuerung. 





Diese wurde ebenfalls zwei Mal zurückgeschickt und dann auf Grund mangelnder Ersatzteilversorgung abgebrochen. Sehr schade, weil ich von diesem System sehr begeistert war. Aber der Drehgriff verrichtet seinen Dienst ebenfalls unauffällig und zuverlässig. Zudem integriert sich der Drehgriff sehr gut und ermöglicht dadurch die gebündelte Leitung nach hinten. Zusätzlich legte sehr viel Wert, dass dieses System komplett unempfindlich gegen Schmutz ist und habe aus diesem Grund alles mittels Schrumpfschlauch optimiert. Eigentlich war geplant, dass nur ein Schrumpfschlauch nach hinten führt. Sollte ich die Direttissima irgendwann mal entlüften müssen, wird dies auf jeden Fall so gehandhabt. Derweil habe ich dies behelfsmäßig mittels Klebeband gelöst. Was eigentlich der größte Zeitaufwand vom Zusammenbau war...


----------



## dominik_sp (30. Juli 2020)

Während die Bremsen und die hydraulische Schaltansteuerung auf Reise waren, nutzte ich die Zeit, die Rohre auf Maß zu bringen. Dies geschah in der Hobbywerkstatt von meinem Papa, in der sich auch eine Eisensäge befindet. Mit dieser habe ich Gabel-Schaft, Lenkerbreite und das Sattelrohr auf Maß gebracht.




 

 



Wäre ich nicht so sehr darauf verschossen gewesen, hydraulisch zu schalten, wäre ich ja schon viel früher mit dem Zusammenbau fertig gewesen. Aber nach so langer Wartezeit war es eh schon egal, da ich bereits seit fast drei Jahren mit meinem inzwischen 23 Jahre alten Scott Stahlrahmenfahrrad unterwegs bin. Bei diesem sind Rahmen, Gabel, Vorbau und Lenker noch Original, der Rest wurde während meiner kurzen Zeit als Fahrradmechaniker aktualisiert.

Und war stets ein treuer Begleiter



 



Wie unschwer zu sehen ist, fahre ich wirklich bei jedem Wetter. Egal ob bei -10°C, Schneefall, Sturm oder Regen. Wie heißt es so schön: Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, sondern nur schlechte Ausrüstung ?


----------



## dominik_sp (30. Juli 2020)

Da ich ja fast alle Schrauben gegen Titanschrauben ausgewechselt habe, wurden natürlich auch die Schrauben der Bremsscheiben sowie auch alle Aluschrauben der Rohloff ersetzt. Auf dem Bild sind noch die Aluschrauben zu sehen. Oder waren es eh Stahlschrauben? Keine Ahnung, ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern... 



 



Das ist übrigens meine Lieblingsausrede und sage dann immer, dass dies Postoperativ bedingt ist.
Meine Frau kann es inzwischen schon nicht mehr hören ???
Jedenfalls wurde alles was ersichtlich ist, gegen Titan ersetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bMerry (30. Juli 2020)

Das wird ein tolles Rad und aus jedem Satz ist Deine Freude darüber herauszuhören. Da muss man sich einfach mitfreuen


----------



## cluso (31. Juli 2020)

dominik_sp schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1091374



Ich finde das Bild hammerhart... 

Wir spannen unseren neuen Rahmen erstmal in dieses "Monstrum" ein.


----------



## randinneur (31. Juli 2020)

großes Kino. Danke fürs Teilen.


----------



## dominik_sp (31. Juli 2020)

cluso schrieb:


> Ich finde das Bild hammerhart...
> 
> Wir spannen unseren neuen Rahmen erstmal in dieses "Monstrum" ein.


----------



## dominik_sp (31. Juli 2020)

Werde am Adend dann weiter Berichten.
Bin auf Urlaub und Familie hat Vorrang ?


----------



## -I99I- (31. Juli 2020)

Zuuu geil Alter! ?


----------



## dominik_sp (31. Juli 2020)

Der Zusammenbau ging bei einem so simplen Bike dann leider viel zu rasch von statten (daher auch keine Fotos ?) und ich bin sehr glücklich über das Ergebnis. Vor allem die Schlichtheit, welches natürlich durch das durchgehende Sattelrohr, der Vorbau-Lenkereinheit, dem Antrieb und der gebündelten zum Hinterrad verlaufenden Leitung verstärkt wird, gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut. Es war von Anfang an mein Ziel, ein Fahrrad zusammenzubauen, welches einfach durch sein dezentes Auftreten und der Reduzierung aufs Wesentliche, fernab jeglicher Standards, besticht. Wie es sich für ein Maßrad gehört, passt die Geometrie perfekt und ich habe trotz der Ledergriffe keine Taubheitsgefühle in meinen Fingern. Bei meinem Scott und meinem inzwischen verkauften Simplon Dozer kommen/kamen diese Taubheitsgefühle immer wieder vor. Irgendwann werde ich mir noch Gepäckträger für vorne und hinten fertigen lassen und somit auch als Reise-Rad verwenden.

Aber Bilder sagen bekanntlich mehr als tausend Worte:


----------



## dominik_sp (31. Juli 2020)

Und noch ein paar Detailaufnahmen:


----------



## dominik_sp (31. Juli 2020)

Womit ich die längste Zeit verbracht habe, waren die Ledergriffe und die gebündelte Leitung. Das war echt zeitaufwändig. Die Ledergriffe musste ich zuerst mehrmals gerade aufkleben und erst dann konnte ich mit dem eigentlichen Wickeln beginnen. Dies musste so sein, da sonst der Rohloff-Drehgriff keinen ordentlichen Abschluss hat. Über die gebündelte Leitung nach hinten möchte ich schon garnicht erst anfangen zu schreiben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominik_sp (31. Juli 2020)

Das fertige Endresultat kann sich, so denke ich zumindest, auf jeden Fall sehen lassen und ich wüsste nicht, was ich noch großartig ändern könnte oder sollte. Abgesehen von den Reifen natürlich ?





Positiv erwähnen muss ich auch noch, dass ich durch dieses Projekt viele neue Bekanntschaften schließen konnte und mit Dmitry nach wie vor im Kontakt stehe. Es war auch ausgemacht, dass wir uns dieses Jahr auf der Eurobike treffen würden. Da aktuell jedoch die Pandemie wütet, habe ich keine Lust nach Deutschland zu Reisen. Außerdem ist fraglich ob es dieses Jahr überhaupt stattfinden wird.


----------



## cluso (31. Juli 2020)

dominik_sp schrieb:


> Das fertige Endresultat kann...



... als absolutes Traumrad bezeichnet werden.

(2 winzige Punkte habe ich anzumerken...finde das Decal des Lenkers fällt vom Design gegenüber den anderen ab...wirkt für mich unpassend...das Leder an den Griffen ist vom Style Klasse, aber wäre für mich als ESI-Fan nichts...aber Griffe sind ja Verschleissteile und zu individuell als dass es da EINE Wahrheit gibt).

Auf jeden Fall viele schöne Stunden und KM mit dem Rad.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (31. Juli 2020)

klasse Rad! sehr einzigartig und voll mit Details. Wünsch dir viel Freude mit dem Schätzchen.

Ein Paar Gedanken von mir... 


dominik_sp schrieb:


> ...innenverlegte Züge habe ich gänzlich verzichtet.


Warum? kann ich überhaupt nicht verstehen. Gerade mit ISP wäre es möglich gewesen dir Führungsröhrchen von Vorne bis Hinten durchzuziehen. Du hättest keine Scheuerstellen und keine Dreckansammlungen und ein großes Plus in der Optik. Und selbst wenn du etwas an der Bremse machen müsstest, wäre vermutlich kein Entlüften notwendig.

Adapter kommen immer zum Einsatz, wenn zwei Gegenstände nicht zusammen Passen. Dies wäre bei einem Projekt mit solchem Ausmaß bei mir in der Prio weit vorne. Zumal an der hinteren Bremse zum Adapter noch U-Scheiben zum Einsatz kommen. Eine Kurbel ohne "Adapter"/Spider wäre auch noch eine Steigerung. 

Mit dem Steuersatz komme ich noch nicht ganz klar. Vermutlich wäre ein schwarzer King zu präsent und würde stören. Hier würde ich klären ob Triton in nicht ebenfalls bürsten und in der entsprechenden Farbe anodisieren könnte. 

Die Schrift an der V-L-Einheit wirkt in der Tat störend. 

Was hast du für Schraubachsen? Was sprach gegen Steckachsen?


----------



## brigdompteur (1. August 2020)

Absolut schickes und zeitloses Rad.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (1. August 2020)

dominik_sp schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1091914 Anhang anzeigen 1091915


Sehr schönes Projekt!!! 

Zwei Dinge hätte ich anders gemacht. Zum einen hätte ich den Rohloff-Zügen am Lenker etwas mehr Radius gegönnt, dann laufen die doch etwas leichter. Zum anderen hätte ich auch mit der Rohloff einfach ein Schaltauge mit Kettenspanner den verschiebbaren Ausfallenden vorgezogen. Ein Kettenspanner sieht nicht ganz so clean aus, aber er nimmt einem die Arbeit des Kettespannens ab und falls die Kette mal reißt, kann man einfach das kaputte Glied rausnehmen und weiterfahren. Das wäre für mich die sorglosere Variante.


----------



## Cube_Heinz (1. August 2020)

Sehr, sehr schönes Rad. Gratuliere. Auch wenn ich kein Stargabel Bike mehr wollte, optisch ist Dein Bike der Hammer. Ein würdiges BdW.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominik_sp (1. August 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Kommentare und auch!!!

1.) Bei der Vorbau-Lenkereinheit habe ich es vergeblich versucht, den Schriftzug zu entfernen.
Abschleifen möchte ich auch nicht.
Vielleicht kann mir jemand diesbezüglich Tips geben...

2.) Ich habe mich bewusst gegen innenverlegte Züge entschieden, da diese dann fix die Richtung vorgeben. Sollte ich, nur als Beispiel, mal eine Kindernay Nabe mein eigen nennen, dann wären die innenverlegten Züge schon wieder fehl am Platz. Wer weiß was die Zukunft noch bringt. So rasant wie sich diese Branche weiterentwickelt...

3.) Ich liebe diesen Steuersatz und würde nie im Leben an einen Schwarzen aus Alu denken ?

4.) Kettenspanner sind mir ein Gräuel. Zudem verwende ich ein Kettenschloss und sollte ich mal eine längere Tour planen, nehme ich sowieso eine Ersatzkette mit.

5.) Der Radius ist nicht zu eng, da es sich hierbei um Umlenkröhrchen handelt. Aber es stimmt schon, solch ein Radius würde die Schaltperformance enorm beeinträchtigen. Mit den Umlenkröhrchen jedoch nicht.

6.) Ich habe fast das komplette Rad mit Pit-Lock ausgestattet, um Gelegenheitsdieben keine Chance zu geben. Ich will auch das Rad mal kurz für ein paar Minuten unbeaufsichtigt abstellen können. Steckachse aus dem Grund nicht, da ich es nun mal gerne klassisch mag.

7.) Starrgabel passt bei diesem Rad einfach zu gut. Wenn ich mit wenig Luftdruck fahre, vermisse ich auch die fehlende Federgabel überhaupt nicht. 

Auf Grund der doch sehr positiven Resonanz, werde ich nun mal mein Bike in die Kategorie "Bike der Woche" reinstellen ?


----------



## dominik_sp (1. August 2020)

Also das Hochladen funktioniert bei mir nicht, jemand eine Idee???


----------



## dominik_sp (1. August 2020)

Hab das Problem gelöst.
Übliches Browserproblem ?


----------



## Monsterman (1. August 2020)




----------



## SparkyJJ (2. August 2020)

mach das , ist ein Cooles Bike , Optisch der Hammer und mal was anderes


----------



## ccpirat (2. August 2020)

Sehr schönes Bike, gefällt mir sehr gut.
Schau schon viele Jahre auf Triton, aber ich habe es noch nicht geschafft mir ein Rahmen zu ordern.

Als Tupfen auf dem i, schau dir mal Nokon Schaltzüge an.
Wird zwar teuer, da du hier viele Elemente brauchen wirst. Aber die schwarz eloxierten sehen geil aus und dir kriegst hinten einen schöneren Radius hin.


----------



## dominik_sp (2. August 2020)

Nokon wäre auch eine nette Option ??
Sobald ich mich dazu durchringe, den Leitungsstrang abzuwickeln, werde ich diese eventuell in Betracht ziehen.

Kannst ja mal bei Dmitry anklopfen, er ist ein ganz ein netter und sympathischer Kerl ?


----------



## dominik_sp (2. August 2020)

Hat irgendjemand eine Idee, wie ich die gelaserten Schriftzüge an der Vorbau-Lenkereinheit abbekomme??
Eigentlich fällt mir nur feines Schleifpapier ein, jedoch welche Körnung wäre hierfür von Nöten?
Jemand schon mal solch einen Frefel gemacht?

Eine Proxxon Micromot (ähnlich Dremel) hätte ich auch im Repertuar...


----------



## Speedskater (2. August 2020)

Hübsches Bike!

Es erinnert mich ein wenig an Moppelchen.


----------



## Gefahradler (2. August 2020)

Vielleicht geht es Scotch-Brite Scheuerpads, hab ich Mal irgendwo gelesen, ohne es selbst probiert zu haben. Top Bike, hat es absolut verdient ein BdW zu werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominik_sp (3. August 2020)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> Vielleicht geht es Scotch-Brite Scheuerpads, hab ich Mal irgendwo gelesen, ohne es selbst probiert zu haben. Top Bike, hat es absolut verdient ein BdW zu werden!



Ok, einen Versuch ist es auf jeden Fall wert. Zum Glück ist Titan so unempfindlich ☺️


----------



## Speedskater (3. August 2020)

dominik_sp schrieb:


> Hat irgendjemand eine Idee, wie ich die gelaserten Schriftzüge an der Vorbau-Lenkereinheit abbekomme??
> Eigentlich fällt mir nur feines Schleifpapier ein, jedoch welche Körnung wäre hierfür von Nöten?
> Jemand schon mal solch einen Frefel gemacht?
> 
> Eine Proxxon Micromot (ähnlich Dremel) hätte ich auch im Repertuar...



gebrauchtes 120er - 150er Schleifleinen. Es sollte nicht mehr so scharf sein, damit dir Kratzer nicht so tief sind. Hat bei meinen Bikes gut funktioniert.

Ich muss jetzt auch mal auf hohem Niveau meckern.

1. Warum kein Zahnriemen? Mit Moppelchen habe ich inzwischen 22.000 km mit dem ersten Zahnriemen zurück gelegt. Kein Schmieren, kein Nachspannen, keine Schmutzigen Finger beim Radausbau. Nie mehr Kette.

2. Warum ist die Einbauhöhe der Gabel nicht kleiner, dann müsste man den Vorbau nicht negativ montieren.

3. Ich habe bei Moppelchen die Bremsleitung und Schaltzüge im Rahmen verlegt. Sie verschwinden im Oberrohr und treten erst aus der Sitzstrebe wieder aus. Die Rohloff Speedhub hat die interner Schaltansteuerung, wobei die Schaltseile direkt aus der Sitzstrebe in die Zugeinführungen laufen.
Das schaut irgendwie aufgeräumter aus.
Und Rohloff durch Kindernay ersetzen, naja dann bau ich ein neues Bike wo alles zur Kindernay passt.


----------



## dominik_sp (3. August 2020)

Danke für die Tips, werde ich nach dem Urlaub gleich probieren!!!

1.) Persönlich mag ich einfach keine Zahnriemen. Eine gewachste Kette ist mir viel lieber und man bekommt auch keine schmutzigen Finger.

2.) Die Vorbau-Lenkerkombi ist nun mal so konstruiert. Zudem denke ich auch in die Zukunft, dass ich irgendwann mal auch etwas aufrechter sitzen werde. Momentan zwar überhaupt kein Thema, aber man weiß ja nie.

3.) Irgendwie versperre ich mich gegen diese innenverlegten Züge. Bin da doch eher der altmodische Typ. Zudem ist man bei den außenliegenden Zügen wesentlich flexibler. Das alles Aufgeräumter aussieht, dafür ist dein Moppelchen das beste Beispiel. Bist ja sowieso als Bastler bekannt ? 

Diesen Rahmen verbinde ich zudem emotional mit meiner Krankheit und wird daher nicht einfach gegen einen anderen ersetzt. Daher denke ich in diesen Punkten sehr pragmatisch. Das dies mein letztes Bike ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln, emotional ist dieses Bike jedoch mein ein und alles und habe mir sehr viele Gedanken über die Konstruktion und Weiterverwendbarkeit gemacht.


----------



## stummerwinter (3. August 2020)

Moin...

Erst mal: Dir alles Gute und tolles Projekt!

Lenker: ist der gestrahlt oder poliert? Kann man schlecht erkennen...wenn der nicht poliert ist, würde ich da nicht ran gehen oder dann komplett polieren...vll mal mit AUTOSOL an einem Ende oder Reststück testen...

Rad: das einzige, was mich stören würde, ist der silberne Steuersatz, aber der ist ja gesetzt... 

Züge: bin euch keine Freund von innenverlegten, von daher bin ich da bei Dir, aber Track Pearls könnten wirklich gut ausssehen...


----------



## dominik_sp (3. August 2020)

Ja, die Nokon werde ich mit Sicherheit an diesem Rad integrieren.
Der Lenker ist wie auch der Rahmen gebürstet. Sonst würde es glänzen wie der Steuersatz welcher ja aus dem selben Material ist. Nach den vielen Feedbacks, fällt mir der Deluxe-Schriftzug ebenfalls negativ auf ?


----------



## stummerwinter (3. August 2020)

Wenn der gebürstet ist, wird es imho schwierig den zu entfernen, ohne, dass man es sieht...


----------



## dominik_sp (3. August 2020)

Ich werde  mal einen Versuch starten. Wo die Griffe sind ist ein guter Testort ?


----------



## cluso (3. August 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Wenn der gebürstet ist, wird es imho schwierig den zu entfernen, ohne, dass man es sieht...



Vielleicht bietet Dmitry ja künftig (  ) auch LVE an...
Dann wäre ja wirklich alles aus einem Guss.


----------



## dominik_sp (3. August 2020)

Künftig vielleicht. Momentan jedoch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gefahradler (3. August 2020)

Ohne groß vom Thema ablenken zu wollen, hatte Dimitri nicht auch mal vor, ein Fully zu bauen? Oder geht das Carbon-Rennrad Projekt vor?


----------



## cbi73 (3. August 2020)

Top Aufbaufaden, krasses Bild Rahmen in Säge, zum jammern am Bike fällt mir nix ein. Bleib gesund!


----------



## Speedskater (3. August 2020)

Zum Thema Nokon: Hatte ich vor vielen Jahren als Schaltzug verbaut, die Dinger vergimmeln recht schnell. 
Ich habe vor 10 Jahren das hier gebaut




Die Hülsen bestehen aus schwarzem POM und sehen nach 10 Jahren immer noch gut aus.


----------



## dominik_sp (3. August 2020)

@Gefahradler: Ehrlich gesagt habe ich diesbezüglich keine Ahnung. Ich schätze du meinst die Firma "Pushka-Bikes" stimmts? Dort ist er auch involviert, aber nicht der alleinige Eigentümer.

@cbi73: Danke, werde ich hoffentlich bleiben und danke für dein Feedback ??

@Speedskater: Bin leider kein Materialtechniker, was bedeutet POM? Hast du die selbst gefertigt? Sieht jedenfalls interessant aus. Bei dir habe ich auch mal gesehen, dass du zwei Seile in einen Bowden untergebracht hast. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen ?? Von deinem selbst entwickelten Drehgriff bedarf es sowieso keine Worte ?


----------



## stummerwinter (3. August 2020)

POM: Polyoxymethylen => Kunststoff

WiKi


----------



## cluso (3. August 2020)

dominik_sp schrieb:


> Künftig vielleicht. Momentan jedoch nicht.



Vielleicht kannst du das ja beschleunigen. 
(You understand?!).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (3. August 2020)

Mit einer CNC-Fräse und CNC-Drehmaschine kann man hübsche Sachen basteln, 

Den Drehgriff und Schaltzug sieht man oben auf dem Bild.


----------



## dominik_sp (3. August 2020)

@stummerwinter: Danke dirrrr ??

@cluso: Hast natürlich recht, fragen kostet nix. Damals hat er mich jedenfalls auf ein paar Hersteller verwiesen , welche leider alle nicht meinen Geschmack getroffen haben. Vielleicht gibt es bald Neuigkeiten ?

@Speedskater: Glaub ich dir gerne, zu Beiden habe ich keinen Zugang und auch nicht das dafür benötigte Know-How. Mal gucken, vielleicht gibt es im Netz eine Nokon-Alternative aus Kunststoff...


----------



## cluso (4. August 2020)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Zum Thema Nokon: Hatte ich vor vielen Jahren als Schaltzug verbaut, die Dinger vergimmeln recht schnell.



Bin überrascht...Nokon gibt es noch...die Dinger konnten vor Jahren (damals als V-Brakes noch aktuell waren..  ) nichts besser, ausser gut aussehen...und teuer sein.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. August 2020)

Naja... bei Vbrakes war es schon gut. Der Druckpunkt war schon nochmal haerter... aber mit Hydro Disk ist es es halt obsolet.


----------



## dominik_sp (5. August 2020)

cluso schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst du das ja beschleunigen.
> (You understand?!).



Habe in Dmitry soeben gefragt. Mal gucken was er antworten wird. Auch fragte ich ihn, ob er weiß wie ich die Schrift vom Lenker abbekomme.


----------



## dominik_sp (5. August 2020)

Habe soeben die Antwort von Dmitry bekommen.
Aktuell ist nichts in Richtung Lenker-Vorbaueinheit geplant.
Hinzu kommt, dass das dafür notwendige Werkzeug auch nicht vorhanden ist.

Zum Thema Schriftzug entfernen teilte er mir mit, dass ich es am besten mit verschiedenen Scotch Brite handhaben sollte.
Werde dies dann in näherer Zukunft mal angehen.


----------



## Spaltinho (9. August 2020)

Mega schönes Rad. Tolle Story (wie Du Dich durchgekämpft hast), super Aufbau. Alles Gute für die Zukunft und viel Sattelzeit.


----------



## onkel_doc (9. August 2020)

Vigmos hat mir den gemacht...welche firma hat deine vorbau lenker kombi gemacht?


----------



## dominik_sp (9. August 2020)

@Spaltinho: Danke für die Glückwünsche und ebenfalls auch zurück ?

@onkel_doc: Hy, ich habe bei Deluxe Cycles bestellt - https://www.deluxecycles.nyc


----------



## onkel_doc (10. August 2020)

dominik_sp schrieb:


> @Spaltinho: Danke für die Glückwünsche und ebenfalls auch zurück ?
> 
> @onkel_doc: Hy, ich habe bei Deluxe Cycles bestellt - https://www.deluxecycles.nyc


Danke dir für die info...gut zu wissen falls man wieder mal was braucht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominik_sp (5. Oktober 2020)

Kleines Update am Rande, ich habe mir den Vorschlag bzgl. Nokon Konkavex zu Herzen genommen:




 



Leider wich nach anfänglicher Euphorie rasch die Ernüchterung. Es lief alles sehr streng und überhaupt nicht leichtgängig. Keine Ahnung was da der Fehler war. Könnte sein, dass es an mir gelegen hat 🤷🏻‍♂️
Jedenfalls habe ich dann wieder auf Umlenkröhrchen, Isolierband und Schrumpfschlauch umgesattelt.
Resultat = Es läuft seeehr leichtgängig 😏
Das Nokonzeugs wird an meinem Alltagsrad Verwendung finden...

Auch die Schriftzüge habe ich versucht zu entfernen. Dies hat leider nicht so wirklich funktioniert, aber die Farbe hat sich leicht in Richtung Bronze verändert. Damit bin ich auf jeden Fall zufrieden.

Zusätzlich habe ich hinten ein 15T Titanritzel verbaut:





Ich war sehr überrascht, was ein Zahn weniger bewirkt. Zuvor war mir der erste Gang zu "Nähmaschinenhaft" und wurde daher auch nie verwendet. Mit 15T wird nun auch der erste Gang in Anspruch genommen und ich kann die volle Bandbreite der Rohloff nutzen.

Auch war ich auf der Suche nach Titangepäckträger für vorne und hinten welche auch mit etwas dickeren Reifen kompatibel sein sollen. Es dauerte relativ lange, bis ich auf den Hersteller Kocmo aufmerksam wurde.
Ein Chinaprodukt wollte ich nicht. Jedenfalls ging ich auf Nummer sicher und nahm ein telefonisches Beratungsgespräch in Anspruch.
Nun bin ich für längere Radreisen und auch für Ausflüge mit Kindersitz gerüstet:






 



Die Gepäckträger montiere ich jedoch nur bei Bedarf, was recht schnell von statten geht. Jetzt bin ich wirklich fertig mit diesem Projekt. Freude habe ich sowieso fast jeden Tag damit, weil ich damit fast immer einen Umweg in die Arbeit fahre 🤟🏻

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Adieu (15. Oktober 2020)

.


----------



## dominik_sp (15. Oktober 2020)

Stimmt, jetzt geht es erst richtig los und ja, man könnte es als Fortsetzung meines Körpers betrachten 
Es freut mich auf jeden Fall sehr, dass du durch meine Beiträge auf für dich hilfreiche Details gekommen bist.
Hin und wieder werde ich mal wieder ein paar Tourenbilder oder eventuelle Updates posten


----------



## Erbse73 (29. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,
ich bin soeben erst über die Fotoecke BdW-Vorschläge zu deiner sehr interessanten 
Aufbaugeschichte geführt worden.
Dein Titan Rad ist ein sehr schönes individuelles Traumbike geworden, echt der Hammer

Natürlich wünsche ich Dir weiterhin alles Gute...und genieße noch viel Zeit unterwegs mit/auf dem Rad.


----------



## dominik_sp (30. Oktober 2020)

Danke @Erbse73, werde ich und liebe Grüße


----------



## Grassi (21. Juni 2021)

Hi Dominik, 

habe dein Thread gerade erst gefunden.

Hoffe dir geht es gut. 

Das mit dem Rad "Neuanfang" finde ich mega.
Es ist sehr schön geworden. 
Ich verfolge ja ein ähnliches Konzept/Projekt wenn auch in einer anderen Gewichtsklasse.
Aber dein Beitrag hat mich nur noch mehr darin bestätigt, mein Traumrad aus Titan zu bauen.

MfG Grassi


----------



## dominik_sp (21. Juni 2021)

Hy Grassi, Danke der Nachfrage, mir geht es sehr gut   

Ich gebe dir recht, manchmal benötigt man einen kleinen Schubser um sich zu überwinden um ein "kleines" Projekt zu starten.

Bei mir war es zwar kein kleiner sanfter Schubser (wäre mir lieber gewesen), aber ich erfreue mich jeden Tag an diesem Bike.

Ich hoffe sehr, dass du über dein momentanes Projekt hier im Forum berichtest!!
Momentan ist es im Titanbereich eh so verdächtig ruhig geworden...

Liebe Grüße
Dominik


----------



## Grassi (21. Juni 2021)

dominik_sp schrieb:


> Ich hoffe sehr, dass du über dein momentanes Projekt hier im Forum berichtest!!


Sobald mein Rahmenset da ist, berichte ich.
Weist doch, Vollcustom dauert. 😏


----------



## dominik_sp (21. Juni 2021)

Ja ja, ich weiß es zu gut - es kann manchmal Jahre dauern 😩


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominik_sp (12. September 2022)

Kurzes Update:

Habe mich endlich durchgerungen, neue Reifen zu ordern. 
Nachdem ich meinen hinteren G-One komplett zerstört habe, war es Zeit für eine Neuanschaffung.

Geworden ist es ein Maxxis Rekon 2.8 und was soll ich sagen, dieser ist abgesehen von den Rolleigenschaften in allen Belangen besser.
Hatte schon ganz vergessen wie sich ein Reifen mit ordentlich Grip fährt 😂









Jetzt fängt endlich wieder die dunkle Jahreszeit an 😊


----------

